# Predator or Prey – Inshore 11/10/08



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great picture of the bobcat. No fly rod today?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Great picture of the bobcat. No fly rod today?


I used it in two different spots. Usually, those rat reds hang out in schools, so where there's one there's more, but not yesterday. I tried three different patterns and didn't even get the slightest hint of a strike.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Bobcat on 8 lb tippet,
sounds like fun,
unhooking it would be like
wrestling a furry chainsaw....


I wanna watch.... 

Bings and Pellicer creek is a good way to spend the morning.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Cool pics of the bobcat. I've run across a few while hunting.

Nice job on the reds and ladies.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Man U're are killing me! I wannna fish in your area so bad because of area U fish in tidal creeks and nice job ! I want to bring my NMZ!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Come on up WS. For your enjoyment go to google earth
Find the boundary between Flagler and St. Johns counties,
and the ICW. That's Pellicer Creek, oysters, marsh and quiet water.
Launch points are Faver-***** park and Bings Landing.
Another area you'd enjoy is the Tomoka basin. Flats, creeks,
blackwater river that runs for miles back into Volusia county.
Just North of Daytona, access by Tomoka State park.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Brett is right on about the Tomoka. I fish the "Tomudka" area almost exclusively. Seldom come up empty handed, even if it's not a keeper. Huge number of creeks, flats, canals, etc. And it's only 15 minutes from my house. I'll be happy to show you around any time.

Kemo


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll be fishing there Saturday a bit. Inside information is very welcomed.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Bobcat on 8 lb tippet,
> sounds like fun,
> unhooking it would be like
> wrestling a furry chainsaw....
> ...


You get to hold the chainsaw while I snap a picture. [smiley=greenchainsaw.gif] 



> Cool pics of the bobcat. I've run across a few while hunting.
> 
> Nice job on the reds and ladies.


Thanks Jason. I've seen wild bobcats a total of three times in my life. Twice this year, and the other was around 15 years ago in my backyard.



> Man U're are killing me! I wannna fish in your area so bad because of area U fish in tidal creeks and nice job ! I want to bring my NMZ!


Hmmm..let me think about it. Maybe if a few people are interested, we could meet up at Bing's and fish my area. It would be kinda fun to see some other Gheenoes out there. I have to admit though, I'm hesistant to show too many of my spots, because since I don't trailer much, I can't go to other places. I usually don't have to worry because only kayakers can get over the skinny parts, but an army of Gheenoes....that's trouble! 



> Brett is right on about the Tomoka. I fish the "Tomudka" area almost exclusively. Seldom come up empty handed, even if it's not a keeper. Huge number of creeks, flats, canals, etc. And it's only 15 minutes from my house. I'll be happy to show you around any time.
> 
> Kemo


I wanted to visit Tomoka before storing the trailer, but I didn't make it this year. Too many conflicts. I bet it would take me about an hour to get there by water, and that makes my tiller arm ache just thinking about it. ;D Maybe next time I get the itch to hit the road.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

The ladies must have been a blast!!! Really nice pics.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Really good report. That bobcat photo is a rare one. 

My daughter lives in Palm Coast so I'm down there from Jax pretty often. We whould get together for a trip.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses, guys! 

I've been thinking about whether or not I'd be comfortable hosting a fishing get together in my area, and I've decided I'd be ok with it.  I know most people can only fish weekends, so in order to accomodate that, my first available date is Sunday, Nov. 30th. That's the first Sunday after Thanksgiving. The tides aren't quite ideal that day, so we wouldn't be able to make the run back into the creeks until probably 10-10:30am, but the flats along the ICW should be accessible first thing in the morning.

So my question is, if I were to commit to this, who would want and be able to attend?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I always wanted go there and fish in these creeks, so count me in!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Just put this on my things to do list.


----------

